# My First Silver Bars! Crystal Pattern?



## rybak97 (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of my first silver bars.

They were all poured from a Hardin electric melting furnace but I used different combinations of melt temp (from 950 to 1100 C) and torch size on top of the ingots after they were poured. On some of the ingots I got a really cool crystal pattern that looks like an iron meteorite? I did some searching and according to this forum that’s a desirable affect and something that buyers look for.

A couple of the first bars had a yellowish scale on the top that was very hard to remove, any ideas what that might have been? Flux maybe? It was very thin. Also, the graphite crucible added some nice black chunks to the first 4 or 5 of them, any way to keep that from happening? After all that it went pretty well.

It’s impossible to pour 1oz of silver into a 1 oz mold, at least it was for me. The smallest one I poured was 39g’s and it didn’t even come to the top of the mold.

There was a little over 19 Toz’s total. I’m bringing them to the assayer tomorrow to test for purity.


----------



## Smack (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice, out poured your mold on that one.


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 1, 2013)

Smack said:


> Nice, out poured your mold on that one.



Yeah I did! Shaped just like a loaf. That 1oz mold is just to small.


----------

